# وصفات علاج طبيعي



## ميرنا (1 أبريل 2006)

تعلم كيف تخدع دماغك !!! 




1- إذا أصابتك حكة أو دغدغة في الحنجرة، افرك أذنك! لماذا؟
هناك أعصاب محفزة في الأذن، وعند حك الأذن تقوم بعمل رد فعل في الحنجرة يمكن أن يسبب تشنج العضلة، هذا التشنج يخفف الحكة المزعجة أو الدغدغة.
الدكتور سكوت شافير، رئيس مركز الأذن والأنف و الحنجرة في نيوجيرسي.


2- كيف تستفيد من أذنيك؟
إذا كنت في مطعم به موسيقى صاخبة وأردت أن تسمع جيداً ما يقال، استعمل أذنك اليمن، فهي أفضل من اليسار في متابعة الإيقاعات السريعة للخطاب. أما إذا أردت أن تميز الأغنية التي تعزف في الخلف، فاستعمل أذنك اليسرى لأنها أفضل في التقاط النغمات الموسيقية.
وفقاً لباحثين من كلية طب ديفيد غافين .


3. لكي لا تشعر بالألم ...
هل تخاف من الحقنة؟ ومن لا يخاف منها. ولكن الآن بإمكانك التخلص من الخوف والألم معاً عن طريق السعال أثناء اخذ الحقنة.
حيث اكتشف باحثون ألمان بان السعال أثناء الحقن يقلل الألم لان السعال يسبب ارتفاع مؤقت مفاجئ في ضغط الصدر والقناة الشوكية ويمنع تركيب إجراءات الشعور بالألم في الحبل الشوكي.
تاراس اوزشينكو، مؤلف دراسة الظاهرة.


4. تخفيف احتقان الأنف...
هل تعاني من احتقان الأنف المزمن ولم تنفع معك الأدوية، إليك طريقة أرخص وأسرع وأسهل للتخفيف من ضغط الجيوب قم بدفع لسانك ضد سقف فمك بالتناوب، ثم اضغط بين حواجبك بإصبع واحد. هذا يسبب هز عظمة فومر التي تمر عبر الممرات الأنفية إلى الفم، وهذه الهزات تسبب تحرك الاحتقان، بعد 20 ثانية ستشعر بأن الاحتقان بدء بالتحلل.
ليسا ديستيفانو، أستاذ مساعد في كلية ولاية ميشغان الجامعية.


5. كافح الحرقة دون ماء ...
هل تزعجك الحرقة عندما تنام. أصبح الحل أسهل. 
أثبتت الدراسات بأن النوم على الجانب الأيسر يقلل من الشعور بالحرقة. حيث يرتبط المريء والمعدة بوصلة عند الزاوية، فعندما تنام على اليمين تصبح المعدة أعلى من المريء، مما يسمح للطعام والأحماض بالتسرب إلى المريء والحلق. بينما عندما تنام على الجانب الأيسر تصبح المعدة أدنى من المريء وهكذا تصبح الجاذبية لمصلحتك.
انتوني ستاربولي، متخصص بأمراض المعدة والأمعاء وأستاذ مساعد في كلية نيويورك الطبية.


6. عالج الم الأسنان دون فتح فمك...
جرب فرك قطعة ثلج على باطن يدك، على المنطقة الغشائية على هيئة V بين إبهامك وسبابتك. 
لماذا... لان هناك توجد ممرات الأعصاب التي تحفز الدماغ وتمنع إشارات الألم الصادرة من الوجه والأيدي.
دراسة كندية.


7. تخلص من آثار الحروق
عندما تحرق إصبعك عرضياً على فرن الغاز، نظف الجلد واضغط بشكل خفيف على مكان الحرق بأصابع يدك الأخرى. الثلج سيخفف ألمك بسرعة أكبر. لكن الطريقة الطبيعية ستعيد الجلد المحروق إلى درجة الحرارة الطبيعية، فيصبح الجلد أقل تشوهاً.
ليسا ديستيفانو، أستاذ مساعد في كلية ولاية ميشغان الجامعية.


8- حتى لا تصاب بالدوخة
ضع يدك على شيء ثابت لان اليد تحتوي على أعصاب تعطي الدماغ مؤشر بأنك متوازن. بعكس الإشارة التي ترسلها القوقعة، الجزء المسئول عن التوازن في الأذن.
حيث يعوم الجزء المسئول عن التوازن في سائل من نفس كثافة الدم. بينما يخفف الكحول (مثلا) الدم فيصبح أقل كثافة وترتفع القوقعة مما يسبب الدوخة.
الدكتور سكوت شافير، رئيس مركز الأذن والأنف و الحنجرة في نيوجيرسي.


9. خفف وخز الألم في جانبك الأيمن
هل تشعر بوخز مؤلم عندما تركض، هذا لأنك تخرج الهواء 'تزفر' بينما تضرب قدمك اليمنى الأرض. مما يضع ضغطاً على كبدك (الموجود على الجانب الأيمن من الجسم)، ويسبب شداً للحجاب الحاجز الذي يرسل إشارة بوخز جانبي. ببساطة تعلم أن تزفر عندما تضرب قدمك اليسرى الأرض.
كتاب العلاج المنزلي للرجال


10. التخلص من النمنمة
إذا شعرت بأن يدك أو قدمك نمنمت، قم بتحريك رأسك من جهة لأخرى. سيزول شعور الدبابيس بشكل غير مؤلم في أقل من الدقيقة.
لماذا؟ تمر في الرقبة حزمة الأعصاب الرئيسية، فإذا قمت بتحريك عضلات رقبتك سيقل الضغط على الأعصاب. 
ليسا ديستيفانو، أستاذ مساعد في كلية ولاية ميشغان الجامعية.



12. اقرأ دماغك
إذا كان عندك امتحان في اليوم التالي، راجعه قبل النوم. لماذا؟
لان عملية تعزيز الذاكرة تحدث أثناء النوم، فأي شيء تقَرأه مباشرة قبل النوم يشفر كذاكرة طويلة المدى.
كاندي هيمغارتنر، مدربة العلوم الحيوية في جامعة إيداهو


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: وصفات علاج طبيعي*

ربنا يباركك  موضوع جميل

تحياتي​​


----------



## النهيسى (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: وصفات علاج طبيعي*

_ شكرا 

موضوع


هام ومفيد


الرب يباركك



صلى لى_​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: وصفات علاج طبيعي*

كتييييييييييييير موضوع جميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: وصفات علاج طبيعي*

ميرنا

ههههههههههههههه

ايه دة يا عزيزتي 

بتعلمينا على الخداع

هههههههههههههههه

بالفعل 12 نصيحة كتير مهمين

هم بمثابة علاج كامل 

كل الشكر الك 

سلام المسيح معك دوما..


----------

